# Daily Mail Article - IVF denied to light drinkers



## DaughterofLilith (Apr 4, 2005)

Interesting article from the Daily Mail but several reader comments from people who should not be allowed near a computer unless their hands are tied behind their back (In My (not so) Humble Opinion). Now where did I leave that rope...

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I refuse to read the DM. Ever.

That is all.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Bellini - me too !!!


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

totally agree Cybermintz. Despite knowing the comments would make my blood boil, i read them anyway. Unfortunatley, these are the people that can pop out babies without a care or second thought, then bleat on about how the earth is over populated or how infertile couples should adopt, IVF is a waste of NHS resources blah blah blah. As one person commented "practice what you preach" Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

I hate the Daily Mail.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I read the Daily Wail Online only, no way would I pay for it    .  I also read the comments and always leave my comments in response too, they always use them now so I don't feel like I'm wasting my time   

Sad individuals, one left a comment saying what would you do if you were born on a planet where no babies were being born, maybe then you wouldn't want one!! Eh how are you born on a planet where no babies are being born     just shows the mentatality of these people   

I too hate the Daily Wail for there misinformed articles not just on IVF but on a whole host of other subjects    also the readers who read the Headline and don't bother reading the article or they do but just pick out little bits and ignore the rest   

xx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mish3434 said:


> one left a comment saying what would you do if you were born on a planet where no babies were being born, maybe then you wouldn't want one!! Eh how are you born on a planet where no babies are being born


  classic! the intellect of some people amazes me


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't stand the DM, they rarely get their facts right and they LOVE to blow things out of proportion in an awful nazi-ish manner. Even this article, which I should read and think of as positive contribution for us IF people, I can't help reading it and thinking it is sensationalizing it, where are these clinics that don't accept you if you are a light drinker? Has anyone actually suffered this sort of extreme restriction? I have been a victim of the postcode lottery and have had to move onto private that I can't really afford, but I have to say our NHS clinic were quite relaxed, I assume if all the obese/alcoholic/drug using/old people that fall pregnant naturally can do it, why the hell can't an infertile couple fall pregnant with a little help. Rant over LOL


Mish- That's made me laugh so much!


----------

